# Who is this guy?



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

For any of you that read my delivery thread, I had sort of a surprise. There was a big commotion with a delivery over on the other side of the delivery platform.










Christian, my delivery guy told me the CEO or president or BMW was there picking up his 7er. Told me his name, but now I can't remember it. Anyone know who he is? His "people" had to move out of the way so I could do my lap. He had another 7 with a light (think siren) on top following. Maybe his security detail? Funny thing is I think I saw that same car at the airport and made a comment on how airport security drives 7's.










Here he is.


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't think he is a BMW guy, politican based on license plate: 
BYL = Bayern Land. 

Looks like Horst Seehofer the current Bavarian President.


----------



## Dwight_Schrute (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's Bob Lutz spending his bailout check. Or maybe taking notes on how to build the next Impala. Seriously, I don't know who he is but I bet he got a killer Money Factor! 

BTW, congrats on your ED and beautiful new Bimmer.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

move.over said:


> Don't think he is a BMW guy, politican based on license plate:
> BYL = Bayern Land.
> 
> Looks like Horst Seehofer the current Bavarian President.


Ah, that could maybe be. Seehofer does sound familiar. Is there another guy there with a similar name? I remember Christian mentioning that too.


----------



## jagass (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe they are businessmen...lol


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Must be J Spira.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

After some research, you are indeed correct - Horst Seehofer it is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst_Seehofer


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

Im just excited that this is what my car is going to look like - I guess I should were a suit too! 
Def dress better than dencoop for his pickup today:rofl: (See Munich Here I Come)

No hard feelings dencoop - Your ride looks nice! I like the interior choice a lot!

Anywaz.. I think everyone that picks up a 7 - gets that attention.. Didn't you guys get that letter? (News, pictures, cameras, etc..)

All joking aside - This pic you took looks great - I am excited to see my Indv Special Paint Black Beauty in person!!!! This pic of this 7 makes me drool...:yikes::yikes::yikes:

Im sure not everyone here likes the 7 .. sorry, but I really love this car. 
Thanks for the pic!!!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dm5272 said:


> Im just excited that this is what my car is going to look like - I guess I should were a suit too!
> Def dress better than dencoop for his pickup today:rofl: (See Munich Here I Come)
> 
> No hard feelings dencoop - Your ride looks nice! I like the interior choice a lot!
> ...


I think the 7 is beautiful. Its probably a little bit too much car for one of me (well, that and for my budget ) but I love the looks of it. Congrats!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Snareman said:


> For any of you that read my delivery thread, I had sort of a surprise. There was a big commotion with a delivery over on the other side of the delivery platform.
> ...Here he is.


Car? _What car? _ Look at that suit! :angel: (My guess is considerably north of Euro 2000.)


----------



## Banjo (Aug 7, 2007)

Forget Herr Seehofer. Who's the blonde with the killer wheels?


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

b-y said:


> Car? _What car? _ Look at that suit! :angel: (My guess is considerably north of Euro 2000.)


He should have considered having it freshly pressed.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

move.over said:


> Don't think he is a BMW guy, politican based on license plate:
> BYL = Bayern Land.
> 
> Looks like Horst Seehofer the current Bavarian President.


Korrekt. Minister president.

http://www.bayern.de/Ministerpraesident-.257.htm


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

Banjo said:


> Forget Herr Seehofer. Who's the blonde with the killer wheels?


BLONDE - YES:thumbup:
Killer Wheels???
Did you mean Heels? If you did..
KILLER HEELS!!??? - No way!!!!!:tsk:

You need at LEAST something this high to be considered killer!
Right?


----------



## Banjo (Aug 7, 2007)

*"Wheels"*

Sorry for the confusion. Back in my day, wheels were a metaphor for legs!


----------



## hbdb (Jan 1, 2009)

She's the Welt official photographer...


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Here a pic from the inside










(c) Bild.

And it has a special option: "Zur Sonderausstattung zählt eine beleuchtete Leiste mit der Inschrift «Freistaat Bayern» im Innenraum der schweren Limousine. " (Jonathan, please translate)

More here:

http://www.autosieger.de/article17549.html

But they all reported later than snareman.. :thumbup:

You read it first on bimmerfest.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Alfred G said:


> ...
> And it has a special option: "Zur Sonderausstattung zählt eine beleuchtete Leiste mit der Inschrift «Freistaat Bayern» im Innenraum der schweren Limousine. " (Jonathan, please translate)
> 
> ....


How's this for a first shot:

"Special options include a lighted bar with the inscription 'Free State of Bavaria' in the interior of the limosine."


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

-

Technically those photos are excellent as it's hard to shoot in BMW Welt - I know - as you must overexpose to get interior detail due to the large windows towards the _Vier Zylinder_. Nice job.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> But they all reported later than snareman.. :thumbup:
> 
> You read it first on bimmerfest.


Ah, but at least they all knew who the guy was. That's one step ahead of where I was 

Cool pic though. :thumbup:


----------

